# Eyezik's 29gal Planted Show Tank | Journal From Start to Finish



## Eyezik (Apr 27, 2021)

Welcome to my Journal! I will be attempting to maintain an aesthetic across this such as text style, spacing, and location.
*Intro*
Throughout this Journey PLEASE correct me and let me know if something is good or bad. I am a young fish hobbyist and just started getting into the hobby over quarantine. I originally started with a 55gal tank with 6 goldfish. At a point, I had a mixed tank of some Black Skirt Tetras, Cory Cat Fish, and Mollies but that ended up failing due to unknown reasons. From there I ended up going head first into reefing after getting a job. Right now I have both my tanks set up and are running perfectly. Recently, as the weather has been getting warmer and my classes are ending I have been looking for a summer project, and I think I have finally landed on it. My parents have been redoing our house and I had the idea to made make a mini "koi" pond in our backyard for my 6 goldfish. I had this thought due to how dirt my goldfish are and how "ugly" it looks in my basement showroom. So my plan is to get the goldfish outside into a nice WAY bigger home. From this point, I will be selling my 55gal which means I will have room for something new. I would have kept the 55gal to use but it was just a bit too big. Thankfully, today, while I was driving to my local fish store, on the side of the road, was a 29gal tank! It was perfect timing and I grabbed it instantly. This tank will be the 2nd part of my summer project! My plan is to do a heavily planted tank with a whole ecosystem of fish. 

*Fish/Invert Stocking Run Down*
I want to firstly invest in 5, top-notch, female bettas. These bettas will be the centerpiece of this tank. On top of this, I will be investing in around 20-30 Red Cherry shrimp. This is based on how my 3 do in my 3gal right now. If they live strong and do well I will be moving forward with this. Next, I will also be on the lookout for a decent size school of neon tetra, somewhere in the range of 5-7. As well as these tetras I will be getting some Cory Cat Fish, probably 7-10. I will also be doing a mix and match of upwards of 10 guppies. Along with the Cherry Shrimp, I might also do 1 or 2 Dwarf Crayfish. I would also LOVE to do 1 or 2 Loachs. I will also be looking into snails more and which I will be including, I may or may not do 2 of each of the main types, mystery, nerite, zebra nerite. Lastly, to add some flavor to this amazing mix I will be looking into getting an Africa Dwarf Frog. My girlfriend keeps one of these and I have been trying to convince her to look into compatibility and seeing if the Frog will live in her 5gal Betta tank. I have been told these frogs live well with bettas so I would love to add one to add the frosting on top.

Please be aware I will be calculating my stocking at a later time, I am unaware if this is overstocked. It is meant as a general image for my plan.

*Stocking*
_5 Female Betta_
_20-30 Red Cherry Shrimp
5-7+ Neon Tetra 
(May or may not look for something more out of the ordinary for this position)
7-10 Albino Corys
10+ Fancy Guppies
1-2 Dwarf Crayfish
1-2 Locahs
6 Snails???_
_1 Africa Dwarf Frog_

Just want to close this initial post by saying that the next update on this will be general ideas for the style and look as well as plant stocking. Please let me know what you think of my fish stock! Let me know what you would add, take away, amounts, or any issues you might see. Thank you for reading and I hope you stick around to read more of my journey with this tank!​


----------



## Eyezik (Apr 27, 2021)

*I quick thing I do want to ask/understand. As some of you may know I do currently own a betta fish by the name of Uppy! He is a male koi and I am wondering how I could go about adding him to this tank. I am aware that males are more aggressive but I would really like to add him to the butch if at all possible.








*​


----------



## Eyezik (Apr 27, 2021)

*Plants*

*Theme Run Down *
The firs thing that comes to mind when thinking about the theme for this tank is Jungle. I want something wild, something natural. I want the tank to end up looking like a little lake in the middle of nowhere, untouched by humans. I plant to do very think plants. I am a newbie to plants so much more research will be required before getting a set stocking list but I will plan to do that once I finish my finals. I will be keeping rock work to a minimum in order to increase swim space, but I will be looking into some small branches in order to add some depth to the curtain of green I am going for. Below are some pictures that best represent my idea for the aquascape. There is really only one reason for my choice of theme and that's mainly bc...

"This simple aqua scaping style is one of these easier styles to create. As suggested by its name, the final setup should have the appearance of a wild, untamed jungle. The benefit of choosing this style is that it requires less maintenance than other setups. In addition, a number of fish species thrive in the thick vegetation environment that this aquascaping tank-style offers." 
- Aquascaping Tanks & Aquariums: Supplies, Rocks, Ideas - Sevenports

This wild-style setup will allow for the line of sights to be almost always broken. All of the schooling fish I plan to do will love this as the female bettas will hopefully leave them be and struggle to chase in such a maze-like environment. Also, I do in fact love the green, vegetation look that comes with this type of tank. Very pleasing to the eye.

*Photo Inspiration *


----------

